# Can i store bagged salt outside?



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well im FINALLY getting concrete in my garage and i have 2 pallets of salt in there that have to be moved before i can pour it.

So can how long do you thing i can store bagged salt outside before it turns to bricks? And should i cover it with a tarp?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

UMmm common sense yes yes cover it as best you can , and its till harm , that will not make it turn to bricks,,its the cold

cover it up , 2 tarps.. the salt is expensive right now, so i wouldnt want to take a chance on your product


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

maelawncare: dont worrie about it....it aint gonna rain around here for a long time lol

common sence says not to let it get rained on if it's in paper bag's.....but if it's in plastic you'll be fine.

when we go to hit the sidewalks we'll throw 20-30 bags in the trucks and let it ride around all night and then the next day throw another 20 bag's etc. and who know's how long the bottom bags have been snowed on.......but it dont hurt 'em at all........Bulk salt is a different story

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, like PJ said. Leaving it out all year round would be a different story.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I storied a couple pallets of bags salt out side for the winter a couple years back. Buy a couple of those cheap tarps and tie them on the pallets good and keep an eye on it, you will be OK. When you move the salt back in your shop, put the tarps that you used to cover the salt in the bed of your truck before you load the salt. This will make cleaning the bed of your truck bed easier and might keep any spilled salt off the melt truck bed. Since you will have green concrete in you shop, I would wait a month or so before moving the salt back in, let the concrete cure good, so if you spill some salt it will not eat the concrete. Make sure you put plastic down on the gravel and pour the concrete on it, this will keep moisture from coming up though the slab


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Alot of time we buy our bagged salt from a local retail store where they keep it outside. Usually don't have a problem w/ it. Each pallet has a large plastic bag over the entire pallet and is wrapped around the the outside. So, they're pretty much weather proof on their own.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

where do think the baggers abd suppliers store it


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;577368 said:


> where do think the baggers abd suppliers store it


....uh. WAHAT!?????

use the spell check till you can spell lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

powerjoke;577412 said:


> ....uh. WAHAT!?????
> 
> use the spell check till you can spell lol


i didn't know plowsite had its own Madden


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

HUH? 

well now youre spelling corectly but youre useing the wrong word's  lol

PJ


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

over your head dude, way over


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;577448 said:


> over your head dude, way over


uh......O.K. I'll bite.....

so whatch'ya fishin for there "dude"

o.k. since it's "over my head, way over" ........school me.

it's a term i haven't herd before.....Has anyone else? 

i figure this thread is a good place for you to get you're nose clean, since i am pretty sure that the poster has got his concrete poured by now.....

so what's you're beef with me?......the reason i ask is because you seem to be trolling me (notice i didnt call him a troll charles lol) and i am a little confuesed as to why.

you seem to be very up to date with what's going on and seem to find you're way around the site really really well.......have you been here before? 

if youre wondering why i am taking a "nice guy" aproach to this, it's because incase you are actually new i dont want to run you off, there is alot of great information on PS and i may learn something from you someday 

p.s. why is snofarmer in Germany when i need him lol

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, PJ, i think he used the term Madden, in referance to your insteat replace , and his failure to use the spell check.. haha, you did a good job, 

just remember that defense uses "X" and offense uses "O" , and i think John Madden used a yellow marker on the screen ,


PJ, maybe you should forward that PM, that you sent me , JD, GV, and a few others, im sure that might educated him on how your thought process works lol


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Y is snofarmer in Germany?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

pj no offense ment, you just didnt get my madden joke


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buy the way your spelling aint the best there either


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cretebaby;577991 said:


> buy the way your spelling aint the best there either


are you talking to me or PJ - i have clearly stated many times, i cant spell, and had a snowplow cut a figure off a few yrs ago, which gives me typing problems, i do forget to use the spell check...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

pj, sorry man


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;578035 said:


> are you talking to me or PJ - i have clearly stated many times, i cant spell, and had a snowplow cut a figure off a few yrs ago, which gives me typing problems, i do forget to use the spell check...


I thought it was a beer tap.......for the records i just cant spell because im a idiot!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well i did get ur madden joke... and before you said it , i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well the plow fell on it, cut it off,...it got reattached.... but 2 weeks later was a party which lead to the fight and the beer tap... the guy twisted the bandage and pulled .... it was then dangling by the stiches... it hurt worst then , then when the plow got it orginaly


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;578048 said:


> well the plow fell on it, cut it off,...it got reattached.... but 2 weeks later was a party which lead to the fight and the beer tap... the guy twisted the bandage and pulled .... it was then dangling by the stiches... it hurt worst then , then when the plow got it orginaly


Im sorry to hear that, did you kick the guys arse?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

elite thanks for explaining the joke i hate explaing jokes


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cretebaby;578060 said:


> elite thanks for explaining the joke i hate explaing jokes


srry didnt mean to take ur moment of fame

TLS , no it was like 6 on 1 i got my a_ _ kicked... plus then i went to hospital, and they didnt see me for like 3 hours, i just got mad and went home to bed, rapped it up in a napkin. now its shorter cuz the tip died from blood flow or lack of


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;578065 said:


> srry didnt mean to take ur moment of fame
> 
> TLS , no it was like 6 on 1 i got my a_ _ kicked... plus then i went to hospital, and they didnt see me for like 3 hours, i just got mad and went home to bed, rapped it up in a napkin. now its shorter cuz the tip died from blood flow or lack of


Sorry man.......i guess u did not put it in ice.....atleast u did not lose the whole thing......have a beer on me:waving:


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;576006 said:


> UMmm common sense yes yes cover it as best you can , and its till harm , that will not make it turn to bricks,,its the cold
> 
> cover it up , 2 tarps.. the salt is expensive right now, so i wouldnt want to take a chance on your product


Isn't bagged salt already covered


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

depends if he split the pallet open?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the bagged salt on the pallet that we get is only wrapped around the outside

granted it is in plastic bags but i hate handling wet bags of salt in the middle of the night


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I BUY MY SALT BY THE TRACTOR TRAILOR LOADS 3 IN OCTOBER TO START OFF WITH I USE HALF AND SELL THE REST USUALLY payupFOR THE PAST 14 YEARS I HAVE STORED ON CONCRETE SOMETIMES YEAR ROUND AND AS LONG AS THE FORKILIFT OPEATOR USUALLY( MYSELF) HAHA DOES A NICE JOB STACKING THE PALLETS I EXPERIENCE VERY LITTLE LOSS DUE TO MOISTURE OR WHATEVER AND THE SAME WITH CALCIUM....... HOPE THIS HELPS *

P.S. HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY LEFT OVERS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;578432 said:


> *I BUY MY SALT BY THE TRACTOR TRAILOR LOADS 3 IN OCTOBER TO START OFF WITH I USE HALF AND SELL THE REST USUALLY payupFOR THE PAST 14 YEARS I HAVE STORED ON CONCRETE SOMETIMES YEAR ROUND AND AS LONG AS THE FORKILIFT OPEATOR USUALLY( MYSELF) HAHA DOES A NICE JOB STACKING THE PALLETS I EXPERIENCE VERY LITTLE LOSS DUE TO MOISTURE OR WHATEVER AND THE SAME WITH CALCIUM....... HOPE THIS HELPS *
> 
> P.S. HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY LEFT OVERS FROM LAST YEAR


All the mid-west guys are droooling over that...left overs!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

tls22;578555 said:


> All the mid-west guys are droooling over that...left overs!


Yea i got 2 pallets left over and people were asking if they could buy it 

Man this thread went off for a while.

I havent got my concrete yet.  But will soon. I guess i'll be placing the salt outside ontop of grass. I'll put down a tarp, then pallet, then stack it on top that. Think that will work?

I had about 10 bags last year go to bricks. And since the whole state was out of salt, i had no choice but to break it up. Not too much fun.


----------

